# pool hall now open! hard times bar & billiards



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

i just purchased j&j billiards on fairfield dr. im in the process of remolding and have some specials to offer. come and mention this ad and i will give you 1 hour of pool free with any drink purchase. bring as many people as you want. we also have 1.25 bottle beer on wed. & sun nights from 4-8pm. our business hours are from 11am - 3am.. thank you all and hope to see some of you in here.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Address?? / Where it's across from?? I'm trying to think but dont know where it's at..


----------



## mudflap91 (Oct 2, 2007)

If it is the same place, just east of Pace. Close to Peach Auto Painting before you get to the Hardee's.

Scott


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I use to go to a place in southern Calif. (Newport Beach) Called Hard Times, it was a great place to find action. Kieth macredi,Atoro,and many more came in all the time. Good luck with your new Pool Hall.


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

1707 w. fairfield dr. yes it is the place next to peachs pain and body


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Went by here, they are doing a great job. The last owner was not very motivated, but these guys

have came in, replaced some old tables with Diamonds, addeda fewflat panel TV'saround the place,

including a 50 inch. This place is looking to be the premier spot for pool in Pensacola. Great guys there. 

I recommend you should check this place out.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

My wife and I went last night. Nice pool hall, thanx for the free hour. Was lookin forward to meeting you Iceman.(but you were off last nite) My wife said you need a lock on the womens bathroom stall. I'll see ya next time.


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

summer special. play from 11-5 mon- thurand sat -sun 1-6for 6.00 also happy hour everyday from 3-7 1.25 longnecks


----------

